

Web Application Development on a Chromebook 11? - redrory

I&#x27;m currently using a Macbook Pro, which I love. 
I have little to no issues, however the Chromebook 11 looks great and I&#x27;m considering a smaller machine. This won&#x27;t be full time change, as I know some of the limitations.<p>However I&#x27;ll love to hear some persons&#x27; experiences who have used or currently use a Chromebook for development.<p>Currently I use- Sublime Text &amp; iTerm2
======
groundCode
I use one and find it pretty good. I go between crouton with xfce for
development using vim or using nitrous.io in the browser. I mostly use the
setup for angular or python coding.

I'm pretty happy with nitrous, I do kind of find the context switching a bit
strange in that I can have browser tabs open and tabs in nitrous open - ctrl-
tab obvious changes the browser tab, but my brain, when I'm editing code in a
tabbed environment, still sometimes expects the code editor to switch tabs.
Still, I have to say I ran an experiment on nitrous and if Vim is more your
thing, you can actually run a shell inside the browser and fire up vim.

------
citruspi
I do 80% of my programming on my Chromebook... kinda.

I enabled developer mode on my Chromebook and I SSH into another machine I
have set up. From there I use tmux and vim.

Essentially, my workflow is as such:

1\. SSH into the server

2\. Attach to tmux session

3\. Code

4\. Detach from tmux session

5\. Logout from the server

You can set up a machine at home to use or even rent a $5 VPS. You could even
SSH into your current machine.

------
amerkhalid
I have been using ShiftEdit([https://shiftedit.net/](https://shiftedit.net/))
& secure shell extention ([https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/secure-
shell/pnhec...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/secure-
shell/pnhechapfaindjhompbnflcldabbghjo/reviews)).

This setup works great. Only thing I miss is debugger.

------
cyberpanther
I've been developing on Chromebook for over a year using
[https://www.neutrondrive.com/](https://www.neutrondrive.com/)

You can store and edit code on Google Drive or connect it to a development
server to run your code.

------
gnagatomo
Enabling Dev Tools Experiments makes chrome a good front-end editor
[http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/developertools/revolu...](http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/developertools/revolutions2013/)

------
tommaxwell
I use an older HP 14" Chromebook for my web development (Rails, JS, etc) and
enjoy it. Most of the time I use Nitrous.io, but it annoyingly disconnects a
lot. Other than that love the simple setup.

